# BUTA (kemono anime)



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 1, 2017)

Dammit, i want MORE!


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jan 1, 2017)

Very good anime, such a shame there aren't more like this.


----------



## Royn (Jan 1, 2017)

Dont know where you found that, but just one of the single coolest animes EVAH!  Thank you VERY much for sharing!


----------

